# The Tomb of the Unknown Soldier



## Broken Agate (Jan 29, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/vdmWB4DxdMw_


For some reason, this video landed in my YouTube recommended list, as random things tend to do. I watched it out of curiosity, and of course I noticed some odd details.

First was that this seems like an overly elaborate ritual for a soldier whose name nobody knows. There are hundreds, perhaps thousands, of worthy military individuals who don't get nearly the respect that this guy does. Why so much hullabaloo over the unknown soldier? Am I the only one who finds it a bit strange?

Second is the tomb, itself. It's three levels deep. Why do you need three levels for a tomb? Or is this just part of the ritual overkill of the entire place?

Tomb of the Unknown Soldier (Arlington) - Wikipedia Wikipedia provides a history of the tomb,  with a lot of detail about its construction. One piece contained a flaw and had to be re-quarried three more times. (Which is why constructing buildings from stone blocks is a bad idea, btw.) But, as with so many other structures,  we don't get to see any photographs of the assembly process, except for one of a crane putting the (already completed) sarcophagus in place.  If I had to hazard a guess, it looks like a plinth on which a large statue once stood, and it was dragged out of storage and repurposed. 

One of the things that makes me suspicious is this: "A design competition was held and won by architect Lorimer Rich[nb 1] and sculptor Thomas Hudson Jones." How many times have we seen these design competitions mentioned for major buildings, bridges, and so on, and yet no evidence exists for them ever having happened? Nobody has these competitions now, why would they have had them then? 

One side has carvings of three figures representing peace, victory, and valor, an odd combination. It's as if someone picked three random, feel-good words out of a hat and called it good.

These three people could be anyone, and represent anything. Why would Peace be shown on anything to do with war? 

I admit that I am not particularly enamored of war or the military, but I am impressed by these guys. Apologies to our UK members, but they make the Queen's Guard look like amateurs. Their uniforms are so perfect, they could be sculpted onto their bodies. Their movements are so precise, they could be robots. The marks on the concrete, caused by their shoes hitting the ground in exactly the same spots, might have been made by a machine. And all of this for an unlucky man whose identity nobody knows.


----------



## irishbalt (Jan 29, 2021)

Broken Agate said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/vdmWB4DxdMw_
> 
> 
> For some reason, this video landed in my YouTube recommended list, as random things tend to do. I watched it out of curiosity, and of course I noticed some odd details.
> ...




essentially whatever is there is guarded and "sacred" so no one will ever know


Broken Agate said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/vdmWB4DxdMw_
> 
> 
> For some reason, this video landed in my YouTube recommended list, as random things tend to do. I watched it out of curiosity, and of course I noticed some odd details.
> ...




essentially whatever is there is guarded and "sacred" so no one will ever know


----------



## Broken Agate (Jan 29, 2021)

irishbalt said:


> essentially whatever is there is guarded and "sacred" so no one will ever know


I think you are right. The thought occurred that there might not even be any human remains under that thing. Part of the ritual is to guard whatever is really there, and the other part is to support the paradigm of war as a glorious and honorable event.

Fort Meyers, Virginia, where the tomb is located, has a ZIP code of 22211, which I find interesting. And, at the Tomb of the Civil War Unknowns, the remains of 2,111 soldiers are interred. Civil War Unknowns Someone loves number symbolism. More than 215,000 soldiers died in the American Civil War, with half of them being unidentified, and they picked that exact number, 2,111, to put beneath the tomb.



This is what the tomb looks like. I've seen that somewhere before: in the Bible, in fact.



This is an Israelite horned altar that was excavated in Beersheba in 1971. They are described in the Old Testament several times. It cannot be a coincidence that these two objects look the same. Do they serve a similar purpose?


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 29, 2021)

The horned alter of sacrifice perhaps.
Americans honor their fallen and take it very seriously. Anyone who disturbs this ceremony should be put in jail.
Wars are horrible, and displaying signs of peace along with war is part of our complex duality.
The Freemasons make everything here in DC. They always draw upon ancient designs.


----------



## HollyHoly (Jan 30, 2021)

I'm really intrigued  by what knowledge they are constantly studying ,they have to memorize flawlessly  





> Tomb guards are required to memorize 35 pages of information about Arlington National Cemetery and the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier, including the locations of nearly 300 graves and who is buried in each one.[22]


 This sounds  more like a priesthood to me .as far as who or what is entombed here ?? 
if I have to guess and I do ,here goes. The big central 'tomb' is a royal reliquary of  some sort with the same kind of overprotection protocols given to a God King. 





> On March 4, 1921, the United States Congress approved the burial of an unidentified American serviceman from World War I in the plaza of the new Memorial Amphitheater. On November 11, 1921, the unknown soldier brought back from France was* interred below a three-level marble tomb.* The bottom two levels are six granite sections each and the top at least nine blocks with a* rectangular opening in the center of each level through which the unknown remains were placed through the tomb and into the ground below.* A *stone slab, rather than marble, covers the rectangular opening*


  as far as the rest of the various unknowns sprinkled around the variously ,Im going with "retainer burials" meant to serve the  main personage  in the afterlife. 
Because you're right you don't go through this kind ceremonial hoopla for 'some guy" given the level of respect or lack there of generally expressed by our guberment, I'm thinking this might be some Osiris worship kinda thing, feels very Osiris y to me


----------



## asatiger1966 (Jan 30, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> The horned alter of sacrifice perhaps.
> Americans honor their fallen and take it very seriously. Anyone who disturbs this ceremony should be put in jail.
> Wars are horrible, and displaying signs of peace along with war is part of our complex duality.
> The Freemasons make everything here in DC. They always draw upon ancient designs.



All monuments are not equal. Mid 1980s around the birth of my first son 1986. My private phone rang and I paused, my private phone never rings.
The voice on the phone spoke a code word especially mine then proceeded to say : "Do not go to the monument it is a trap, their looking for some people, do not be one" Click.

There is so much knowledge standing right in front of you, only if you could see.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 30, 2021)

asatiger1966 said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > The horned alter of sacrifice perhaps.
> ...



Can you expand on that?


----------

